# New Redfoot Enclosure



## Redstrike (Sep 21, 2013)

*New Enclosure!!!*

Overall dimensions (in ft) are 5 1/2 L x 3 W x 3 H

I started with this framing and I added hinges so when I move it is more portable:







This keeps the hinge from sagging and breaking:




I also added additional support with 2x3's and added the floor base:







Yep, that mortar tub is for a waterfall. I just cut it out of the flooring and added another plank underneath for support (not shown).







I didn't like the doors I had previously, so I went to sliding glass. It's 1/4 inch, beveled, and I had tracks installed on the glass professionally. All I had to do was install the aluminum runners and put the glass in. Each of the sides is held on with carriage bolts at the base and an L-bracket, this makes it very fast to breakdown for increased portability.




I saw someone else do this and I liked it, so I stole the crap out of it . One on each end.




I like to bury pots on the inside of the enclosure as hides. This way the tortoises can walk on top and feel very secure when inside. Here they are peeking out at me. I will be addding 1-2 more soon.




Completed waterfall. Still not 100% happy about this, suggestions welcome! There is a waterproof heat rope in here. It is intended to humidify the enclosure and provide drinking stimulus to the torts.




Two CHE's and a 50 watt halogen flood on the warm, bright end (84-86ÂºF)




One CHE on the cool, dark end (80-82ÂºF)




Here they are eating some Zoo Med FTD. Plants on the top shelf for upping air quality (pothos & spider plants...adding more soon!)




I still have a lot to add for plants and hides, I'm not done yet. I'm also looking to improve that waterfall area. It could be much better than it is currently, just toying with ideas still.

Please feel free to offer suggestions and/or ask questions.


----------



## theguy67 (Sep 21, 2013)

*RE: New Enclosure!!!*

I like the enclosure a lot! Sliding doors are always best, especially in tight spaces. Only thing I can see that I would do differently is maybe paint the outside, maybe even build a cabinet below it, but that's all aesthetics, which tortoises don't really care about lol. Also, there is a lot of vertical space that is not in use, but you can always add a 2nd floor in the future, or use the enclosure for an arboreal species of lizard/snake in the future. Also, you may want to add a small fan, to whip up the stagnant air. Not exactly for ventilation, but circulation inside the enclosure, or else you will receive false readings from your hygrometer and thermometers, depending on where the probes are placed.


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2013)

*RE: New Enclosure!!!*

That is beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 21, 2013)

Love it! Tks for posting pictures. I'm totally stealing some of your ideas, for my tort room.  


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE], & Aussies (@YWG)


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 21, 2013)

*RE: New Enclosure!!!*



theguy67 said:


> I like the enclosure a lot! Sliding doors are always best, especially in tight spaces. Only thing I can see that I would do differently is maybe paint the outside, maybe even build a cabinet below it, but that's all aesthetics, which tortoises don't really care about lol. Also, there is a lot of vertical space that is not in use, but you can always add a 2nd floor in the future, or use the enclosure for an arboreal species of lizard/snake in the future. Also, you may want to add a small fan, to whip up the stagnant air. Not exactly for ventilation, but circulation inside the enclosure, or else you will receive false readings from your hygrometer and thermometers, depending on where the probes are placed.



The vertical space is for plants and additions in the future. CHE's burn hot, I like to have space between them and the plants.

The outside is stained and polyurethaned, it needs another coat of poly but I didn't want the fumes and was anxious to get them inside the enclosure. I didn't like paint on my last enclosure, it's personal preference. 

Thanks for your suggestions.

Barb, glad you like it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like it. You've worked hard to make a nice area for your babies.

It's too late now...but I would have liked to see the tub right up against the wall of a corner, with the water fall in the corner. It seems just a bit out in the open and not natural with a waterfall appearing in the middle of nowhere.

Maybe add some sphagnum moss around the edges of the tub to hide it?


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 21, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I really like it. You've worked hard to make a nice area for your babies.
> 
> It's too late now...but I would have liked to see the tub right up against the wall of a corner, with the water fall in the corner. It seems just a bit out in the open and not natural with a waterfall appearing in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Maybe add some sphagnum moss around the edges of the tub to hide it?



Agreed about the waterfall in the corner, the only issue with that was the legs (4x4's) interfered. I think next time I won't cut it out, just build the substrate up around it so I can do that. 

I also don't care for the lip around the tub, I may put substrate right up the the edge of that. Like I said, I'm still working on it. Thanks for your input Yvonne!


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 21, 2013)

I like what you did with the tub. That is a wonderful looking enclosure. Good job...I think you gave us all some ideas to steal..oh I mean borrow. Nice looking RFs by the way.[/quote]


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks nice! Are the plants near the hides fake?

Also, did you decide that you prefer coco coir for substrate over the various mulches/orchid bark that I think you used in the past? How has that seemed to be working out for you?


Appreciate the design ideas, and pictures!!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm just seeing this for the first time....you did an amazing job!! I love it! This should give others looking to do a custom build, some great ideas. And your torts are so smooth!

I like the outside left as a natural wood colour. Have you figured out the waterfall yet...made it so you're happy with the way it looks?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 3, 2013)

i love what you did here. looks great. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## Saleama (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm curious. Why did you put a heat shield above the CHE instead of placing it in a dome lamp? Is there a benefit to the heat it provides or did you just not have a dome lamp handy? I have no problem keeping my enclosure hot with the lights on but I think it gets to cool when it is just the CHE and I have mine in a dome. And by to cool I do not mean at the warm end. It stays above 80 there, I mean at the cool end which goes down to around 74 - 76 depending on the temps in the house. I only worry because I have a little Leo that LOVES the cool end and I can't keep him from sleeping over there.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 5, 2013)

I love everything about your enclosure!
Appreciate the step by step.
Very nice, Chris!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2013)

I was wondering about the heat shield too. If it were in a dome fixture the heat would be directed downward.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris .,â€¦WONDERFUL JOB! â€¦. Looks super sweet my friend â€¦..nice addition to the pad huh? â€¦â€¦.
.....JD~


PS: you cheated..... in the Second picture â€¦.. I see a couple of â€œ pan head â€œ screws Vs. your counter sunk guys !â€¦â€¦( hahahaaha)


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 25, 2013)

Saleama said:


> I'm curious. Why did you put a heat shield above the CHE instead of placing it in a dome lamp? Is there a benefit to the heat it provides or did you just not have a dome lamp handy? I have no problem keeping my enclosure hot with the lights on but I think it gets to cool when it is just the CHE and I have mine in a dome. And by to cool I do not mean at the warm end. It stays above 80 there, I mean at the cool end which goes down to around 74 - 76 depending on the temps in the house. I only worry because I have a little Leo that LOVES the cool end and I can't keep him from sleeping over there.





Yvonne G said:


> I was wondering about the heat shield too. If it were in a dome fixture the heat would be directed downward.



I just saw this, sorry for such a late response. I only had one dome on hand so that's why I have a heat shield plus one dome on the warm end. I wouldn't have focused the heat on the cool end with a dome since it's not a basking area. I just need something there to provide enough heat so that it doesn't get too cold.

I did find another dome for the warm end but I just haven't installed it yet. Maybe soon...




mightymizz said:


> Looks nice! Are the plants near the hides fake?
> 
> Also, did you decide that you prefer coco coir for substrate over the various mulches/orchid bark that I think you used in the past? How has that seemed to be working out for you?
> 
> ...



I don't prefer anything yet for substrate. I feel like I'm always battling shell rot and it's exhausting! 

I'm going to mix the coir with topsoil soon and see if I can't get into something I like.


----------



## turtlesailor (Nov 25, 2013)

Wonderful setup! 
I miss keeping redfooted tortoise...


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 25, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Chris .,â€¦WONDERFUL JOB! â€¦. Looks super sweet my friend â€¦..nice addition to the pad huh? â€¦â€¦.
> .....JD~
> 
> 
> PS: you cheated..... in the Second picture â€¦.. I see a couple of â€œ pan head â€œ screws Vs. your counter sunk guys !â€¦â€¦( hahahaaha)



Thanks JD! I had to use up some old screws...totally busted


----------



## ksanchez (Dec 30, 2014)

Redstrike I love it. The original post is over a year old. Do you have any current pictures?


----------

